
Take that, Facebook: Google+ commission on game transactions is 5%, not 30% - thedoctor
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/11/take-that-facebook-google-commission-on-game-transactions-is-5-percent-not-30-percent/
======
gabaix
Well, the value isn't exactly the same.

Facebook has a much more tight platform where sharing options are a great
plus. Increasing reach is easier and as a consequence it is more valuable than
Google+.

